# Next Throwdown???



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 4, 2012)

Will there be another throwdown anytime soon???



~Martin


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 4, 2012)

I am game for another....... It still may be a sore subject for some.....


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm ready. No matter what it is I'm sure we will once again take it to a whole new level. 


David


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes I am planning one. I got a little side tracked with the loss of Gary. Ill have it up in a few days.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2012)

waiting on it too.....


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope it has some type of Scarbelly theme, that would be Awesome!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it also. Didn't get around to entering the last one so I need to make up for the lack of absence.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 5, 2012)

Throwdowns are wonderfull  even if you don't enter. The entries are always awesome and I say 'why didn't I think of that' !

  Mike


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2012)

I always look at he entries and say, ' I don't have the talent to do that".....


----------



## big game cook (Nov 5, 2012)

sore subject? nope. i loose with pride and try again lol. always game for another challenge. learned some things from this one. ya be cool to dedicate this one to gary. agreed. bring on the fire.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 9, 2012)

So are we having another one?


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant wait to do it no matter what it is. I THRIVE on competition.


----------



## artisanbeard (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to finding out what we're throwing down? I'm ready this time!


----------



## roller (Nov 13, 2012)

Gary liked TriTip and Pizza but I know everyone can`t get TriTip...


----------



## big game cook (Nov 13, 2012)

gonna be a cold smoke here lol. had a hard freeze last night. bbrrrrr! i dont smoke much in the winter but for a throwdown i could muster it up. and since i got a 1/2 truckload of cherry this summer im ready as i can be.


----------

